# decent line question



## jesse22r (Mar 5, 2008)

Been diving for a while but never off my own boat. Any charter ive ever took pulls up to a wreck and someone bails to the bottom to tie directly to the wreck. Now im diving off my own boat i need to know what the best way to get my decent line to the wreck. Any suggestions on how yall do it?


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

Tying off to the wreck?? I am new at this also and this doesnt seem right. The folks I have dived with from Destin drop an anchor depending on the current flow to put you on the wreck/reef if you can call it that. Then they tell you where you are to the dive site. You navigate on your own.

I WANT TO SHOOT A GROUPER


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

My buddies and I use a "wreck anchor." It is a metal tube w/ rebar prongs coming out of it, you find the wreck on your bottom finder, move up current or up wind (whichever is pushing the boat more), drop the anchor and let it drag until it catches. When its time to go you just pull in as much anchor line as possible, tie it off, and back the boat up...sometimes it takes some hard backing to pull it out. The prongs bend (straighten out) and your free. There was a post on the forum a few days back about someone selling these anchors for MUCH less than you'd pay at a store.

When we get down we usually have another chain withclips on it that we wrap aroundthe portion that the anchor is caught on just as an added safety sothe anchor doesn't come out.You just have to REMEMBER to disconnect the"back-up" chain before you come up!!!!! It helps to move the anchor to a spot where it will come loose easier before you head up too.

I've seen other people drop a "marker bouy" on the wreck and have someone hold the boat nearthe markerwhile someone rolls off and "ties" into the wreck...but i'venever tried that


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The best way I have found is to just drop your anchor into the wreck and when you go down move the anchor into the sand so it wont stay hung in the wreck. That way you know where the anchor is on the wreck and when finished diving the anchor is clear to be pulled. Make sure you put the anchor in the sand when you first start that way if you have to surface before getting back to the anchor it will be clear of the wreck.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

i agree with sealark, that is is what we do when we dive. dont forget to free the anchoer before ascent or you will just end up diving that same wreck a second time just to get youre anchor back. always a good thing to carry a lift bag so you can take others anchors in case you do have to leave one. you always have a spare.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

My favorite way to do it when spearfishing is to dive with a "live boat".

Drop a bouy on the spot, then the divers go down and make their dive whileanother pair of divers stay topside andkeep the boat nearby. Hit the next dive site, then switch duties. The divers that hit the previous site run the boat on this spot. Keep alternating.

That works well if you have 4 divers, and are diving smaller sites.

When anchoring, we usually just drop the anchor into the wreck, or upwind/upcurrent and let the anchor drag into the wreck.

As others have said, be sure to check the placement of the anchor to ensure you can raise it from the boat.


----------



## gmblnfool (Jun 10, 2008)

We always have doneit like Sealark said


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I do it like sealark said too. 

The only time that dont work, is if diving on rubble piles, that are massive, and there is no sand to throw your anchor into. For that, I have a wreck anchor that sailor was talking about. 

I persoannly don't like using a marker bouy, because I like having a good solid line to decend, if there is a strong current.


----------

